# Timex Worth Getting Repaired?



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

From the tumbleweed lack of response to my previous topic, it was clearly a very dumb question. So apologies for that :cry2: .

Now to get it off the top of the list, this post....probably to do the same again.

Another Electric I bought of the bay arrived today; as I pretty much expected from the noncommittal description, it's not working.

However as described, it really does look like it's never been worn. Although did they really sell these originally with plastic leather effect straps?

Anyway, what I was wondering was whether it was worth getting it looked at? If it's a pretty bog standard model then it's perhaps one to just file away for now. Looking inside and under the secondary (copper) shield, there are some white deposits, so it may be it only needs a bit of a service to get it going?

So, fix or file (it's the one on the right i'm referring to by the way  )'?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It really depends on if your going to wear it, if the answer is yes then this only leaves you one option 

Paul (SilverHawk) our resident electric watch expert will be able to help you further on this


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Fix it...but I would always say that, wouldn't I? :lol:

Can I be of any help? :huh:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Timexes are hardly ever "worth" getting fixed in a purely financial sense. A bit like a skoda favrite with a blown head gasket the cost of the repair will almost certainly be more than the value of the watch.

That said if you like it and/or it's has sentimental value then why not. After all it's only money.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

^^^^^^ what PG said above - but Paul (Silver Hawk) is our Leccy man, if it's fixable, he can do it - could we re-write Bob the Builder's song maybe - He can fix it! Yes he Can!" :yes:

I have a few of these now, they're interesting in a curious sort of way, and it's nice to see them back up and running well! :yes:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Any electric watch has got to be worth repairing if the cost is fair.


----------

